
Free Software network services and web applications which can be hosted locally - chovy
https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-selfhosted
======
swebs
I highly recommend Nextcloud. It started as a FOSS Dropbox clone, but they
have since implemented easily installable server plugins (which they call
"apps") that allow your personal Nextcloud server to fill the role of many
other SaaS products.

[https://apps.nextcloud.com/](https://apps.nextcloud.com/)

~~~
paulcarroty
PHP, slooow as shit. I don't know how many RAM it needs to work properly.

~~~
krn
It would be interesting to learn the technical reasons for choosing PHP to
implement a Dropbox clone.

~~~
CM30
I'd guess easy hostability would be the main one, not anything technical. More
hosting companies support PHP than any other language, and using it means
people can set up their own file sharing system without needing to know much
about server management.

That's arguably the reason most popular CMS systems run PHP too; because
they'd rather have something that's easier to setup and can be run nearly
anywhere than something that requires knowing how to use a terminal or
something.

~~~
nine_k
I'd suppose it likely was an initial preference of a developer who wrote a
quick prototype.

I think shared hosting with php is mostly dead / makes no sense in a world of
$5 VPS hosting.

Anyone caring for simplicity of installation would ship a Docker container
anyway (for last 5 years or so).

~~~
CM30
I don't think shared hosting is dead. It's less popular among startups and
tech savvy companies than it used too be, but there are still tons of
companies and individuals who use it. Companies like GoDaddy and EIG still
make a ton of money (even if many would rather they didn't), and many agencies
specialising in WordPress/Magento/Drupal/whatever still get a lot of business.

------
dorfsmay
For me, the functionality is only 20% if the value, people spending time
making sure those services are running well 24 hours a day all year round is
80% of the value.

Just make that you have backups of your data, it's one thing to be deprived of
services for x days, but a completely different thing to lose data forever.

------
swsieber
Now which of these are easy to run locally?

I'm starting to work with minikube at work and I feel like that would be a fun
solution for installation (well, minikube + helm).

Another solution that seemed cool but sort of puttered out was
[https://sandstorm.io](https://sandstorm.io)

~~~
troyjfarrell
Sandstorm requires that the web apps are packaged specifically for it. The
process is not hard, but you have to decide to do it. Sadly, most apps that
have been packaged have not been kept up to date.

That said, it's a great platform. I have customers using it with some
marketplace apps and some custom apps. My only wish is that more people used
and developed for it.

~~~
gitgud
I had a sandstorm instance for a while, but stopped using it due to the
dwindling community. There are some alternatives now, but the best part about
Sandstorm in particular was the small atomic backups for each Web app you had.
I haven't seen other system try to abstract above the applications like
that...

~~~
sitkack
Sandstorm was really ahead of its time. This is a super hard thing to know,
but if what you are doing resonates with too small of a population it will
take a long time become popular.

I could have seen it be a great software dimension to home routers and NAS
boxes.

------
FloatArtifact
Check out [https://dietpi.com/](https://dietpi.com/)

Great for self hosting even on a single board computer or on traditional
server hardware.

~~~
techntoke
Pretty cool, but anytime I see something promoting Debian anymore, I can't
help but think it is probably outdated and cumbersome to create and manage
packages, especially compared to Arch or Alpine, and definitely more bloated
than Alpine.

~~~
wiz21c
I've been using Debian for more than 15 years and it has always been about
stability. I use it for desktop use (office, mail, web, games). In the past,
the stability concern meant, indeed, sub par desktop software but since the
last two releases, the desktop is really good and stable. As I'm getting older
I don't want to spend my time administering a system and Debian (and all its
packages) have now reached a very good maturity level. Sure it's not bleeding
edge, but the stable baseline is really good new. (and my PC is now ten years
old).

So don't judge too fast. Debian does a really good job now, even for desktop
usage.

~~~
techntoke
Arch isn't bleeding edge either. It has always been stable for me and
extremely easy to administer, but I have the benefit of actually having the
true latest stable packages that you consider bleeding edge, but they are in
fact stable just like they are called when they are released.

~~~
wiz21c
sure ! I wasn't advocating for Debian per se, it's just that it is the one I
know...

seeing how all the programs have evolved makes me so happy. there's a real
alternative to commercial OS, at least for me :-)

